# Glock 42 Rear Sight Off Center



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I was unable to get a decent picture. However, it is *very* obvious that the rear sight of my Glock 42 is not centered on the slide. It is off center by about 1 1/2 to 2 centimeters. I'm surprised I have not noticed this before. I've had it a couple of months and have shot it several times, cleaned it, etc. I have not shot it since noticed it being off center. However, is shot okay the last time I shot it.......Is it possible the sight was off center from the factory and I just didn't notice it, or it is possible that somehow it has moved? The sight seems to be firmly attached. I will take it back to the gun shop where I bought it the next chance I get. However, your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bluewave said:


> I was unable to get a decent picture. However, it is *very* obvious that the rear sight of my Glock 42 is not centered on the slide. It is off center by about 1 1/2 to 2 centimeters. I'm surprised I have not noticed this before. I've had it a couple of months and have shot it several times, cleaned it, etc. I have not shot it since noticed it being off center. However, is shot okay the last time I shot it.......Is it possible the sight was off center from the factory and I just didn't notice it, or it is possible that somehow it has moved? The sight seems to be firmly attached. I will take it back to the gun shop where I bought it the next chance I get. However, your thoughts would be appreciated.


2 centimeters (20mm) would have the sight hanging off the slide as its only 24mm wide...

Sent via Tapatalk, and still using real words.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

The left edge of rear sight is approximately even with the side of the slide. And the right edge of rear sight is approximately 0.1 inch inside the right edge on the right side.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm not a Glock guy but it's possible the sight came that way and is correctly sighted as is.
You might want to shoot it off sandbags to see if it hits POI before you think about moving it.

Sam


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And if you have to move it, all you need is a short length of dowel and a small, lightweight hammer.


Where is it hitting?
Can you shoot a small, tight group with it, to find where its real point-of-impact is, relative to your point-of-aim?

Try forming a small group of, say, five consecutive shots at about 10 feet from the target. If that works, move the target back to 15 feet, and try again. Then go to 20 feet. Is it still hitting in the same place? Let us know, preferably with captioned pictures of the targets, with the points-of-aim marked.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks, I have shot very well with it the last couple of months. I just noticed the slide being off center and have not shot it since. I will shoot it again ASAP. However, it's possible it was off center and I just didn't notice. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

The rear stock sights move pretty easy. You could have bumped it or it may have came that way. The stock sights are polymer. If you move it you may want to take it all the way off and put a drop of blue locktite in the dove tail and let it set up before shooting. The stock sights on every glock I own is the first thing I replace you may want to consider that option. You can get factory steel sights pretty cheap from glock or even night sights. If it is not something you feel comfortable doing yourself have a gunsmith do it. Why they put those polymer sights I will never understand.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And if you have to move it, all you need is a short length of dowel and a small, lightweight hammer.
> 
> Where is it hitting?
> Can you shoot a small, tight group with it, to find where its real point-of-impact is, relative to your point-of-aim?
> ...


The shop where I bought the G 42 moved the sight back to a center position and as far as the accuracy it shot great. Unfortunately I started having some of the initial problems I had with the G 42 which were failures to feed and eject. Changing ammo solved the initial problems. However, the initial problems reappeared and a new problem developed which was that the magazine didn't want to stay seated and it would just drop out! It is at the shop now but I haven't received a report. I have seen reports that Glock has made several modifications to the G 42. I've about decided that it needs to go back to Glock.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would bet it is your grip causing the mag to drop. You were probably inadvertently hitting the mag release.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Operator error?*



bluewave said:


> The shop where I bought the G 42 moved the sight back to a center position and as far as the accuracy it shot great. Unfortunately I started having some of the initial problems I had with the G 42 which were failures to feed and eject. Changing ammo solved the initial problems. However, the initial problems reappeared and a new problem developed which was that the magazine didn't want to stay seated and it would just drop out! It is at the shop now but I haven't received a report. I have seen reports that Glock has made several modifications to the G 42. I've about decided that it needs to go back to Glock.


*OPERATOR ERROR?* After continuing to complain about failures with my Glock 42, the shop owner shot it without any failures. He showed me the grip he was using which was much different from mine. He wrapped his left index finger around the front of the trigger guard. That provided a much, much firmer grip than the grip I was using. I have since fired about 200 rds. without any failures with the modified grip!

I can shoot the Glock 42 accurately up to about 10 yds. At 15- 20 yds. the accuracy goes down but still shoots very well. I'm very pleased with the Glock 42 at this point!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

bluewave said:


> ...At 15- 20 yds. the accuracy goes down but still shoots very well...


You do understand that this is not the fault of the gun. Right?
I admit that the Glock trigger is not something that one would find on a bullseye pistol, but with practice, your accuracy will improve.
Probably quite a lot.

The best trigger-control practice is lots of dry-fire exercise.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

First pistol? I thought so. Just take time to get familiar with your new pistol. Practice safe gun handling> keep your finger OFF the trigger til your ready to shoot. You will learn to like you're Glock. It is reliable & accurate too.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Not My First Rodeo*



Blackhawkman said:


> First pistol? I thought so. Just take time to get familiar with your new pistol. Practice safe gun handling> keep your finger OFF the trigger til your ready to shoot. You will learn to like you're Glock. It is reliable & accurate too.


*Definitely not my first pistol*. It is my first small pistol. I also have several other Glock 9 mm, Colt 1911's, and S & W .38 special's. As far as safe gun handling, etc., I have conducted weapons training classes, including safety, marksmanship, etc.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You do understand that this is not the fault of the gun. Right?
> 
> Yes sir, I understand. I shoot very accurately up to 20-25 yds. with my 9mm Glock's. It is more difficult to shoot accurately with the small Glock 42 .380 past about 15 yds.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My mentor, Mike Harries, was capable of consistent center hits at 50 yards with a Semmerling .45 (a mini-pistol, less than 4" long and high).
I have never been capable of any center hits at 50 yards, with anything less than a carbine or rifle.
Some of us got it, and some of us don't.


----------

